# New Vizsla owners saying hello.



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, when we decided to move into a pet friendly apartment (even has a small dog park on site), we decided we were ready to add a new member to the family. After careful research, we decided a Vizsla was for us. We tried contacting a few breeders, and one got back to us. It turns out this breeder was the one for us! We did sort of a phone interview with her, then went to see the dogs to see how we felt. She had 2 pups left from her last litter, one she was keeping, and one other. The one other we fell in love with, and she apparently with us. We are now the proud and loving parents of Holley.

We would love to recommend Cazar's Vizslas to anyone in the PA/DE/NJ area. Josephine is a loving, knowledgeable, great person with beautiful dogs.


----------

